# Just got my ALPINE MRP-M2000 & 3 ALPINE 15" TYPR R's



## xtremelimits285 (Nov 26, 2009)

First off the ALPINE 15" TYPR R's are massive & nice looking.


My ALPINE MRP-M2000 came with a Verification Certificate, at 14.4v @ 2ohms it puts out 2280watts rms.


BTW im hooking up all 3 alpine 15's to the alpine mrp-m2000 amp, the subs will be hooked up at 2.67ohms, so each 15" should get around 640Watts RMS...
The 15's call for 750watts rms, so the'll be a hair under powered...


What size should the box be, i mean how many cubic feet should i give each sub..btw it will be a sealed box.
Alpine calls for 1.3-2.5ft...


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

Should have come with a booklet. I would go with Alpines recommendations.
http://support.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1522D.PDF


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Any space limitations? Why going sealed? If you are looking to get loud Type Rs do very well ported.


----------



## linemanf32 (Dec 12, 2009)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Any space limitations? Why going sealed? If you are looking to get loud Type Rs do very well ported.


X2. Have my 12's in a ported enclosure and sound very clean.


----------



## xtremelimits285 (Nov 26, 2009)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Any space limitations? Why going sealed? If you are looking to get loud Type Rs do very well ported.


well i wanted the 15's to hit tight bass, cus 30-40% of the time i listen to rock, so i didnt want sound muddy so thats one reason why i was going sealed...

As far as space, i am limited too behind the back seat to the hatch, im handycap(quadrapligic) so ill have my dad or cusin measser the back to see wht i have as far as space goes, but its not much, i caould go ported but, if i were too it would be a small ported box...


my 2002 dodge grand caravan is a handycap modded van an its a daliy driver so it doent need to be a db drag/comp van, i just want nice soundden good hittin van..


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow this thing gonna pound... I was running two 12" SSA ICON from a Sundown 1500D in my 02 Caravan (not grand) and it was just too loud. Now three 15 on 2k 

Any upgrade to the electrical? 

When the Sundown killed my alt, I've tried to find an HO but couldn't... Also make sure you have a second battery in the back.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## xtremelimits285 (Nov 26, 2009)

i have 48"W x 20"D x 20"H, room too work with....


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

xtremelimits285 said:


> i have 48"W x 20"D x 20"H, room too work with....


That is just over 11 cubes, Alpine calls for 1.3-2.5 per woofer. I would probably aim for the larger side of that so 7.5 cubes after displacement, etc. You have more than enough space to work with.


----------



## silentbass (Jan 5, 2010)

i always wondered how this amp could do...sounds promising


----------



## marcs325i (Nov 22, 2009)

i would run these things in 3.o cubic ft tuned at about 38hz. for the music u listen to it will be very tight and get loud. if u want it to be a little stronger in the low end go about 3.25 cubic ft tune to about 32hz.

i have built many boxes for type r woofers and these will work really good depending on what u wanna do with them.

going sealed is okay but if u really bought 3 15s then u wernt gonna settle for sealed were u??


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

the 2000 is massive...lemme know how many people u brown note with this! (loljk)


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Run each one around 2.25 to 2.5 cubes each and you should be good for the moment.

FWIW, I have run one of my US Amps 2000x's bridged on a pair of 15" Type R's (around 3000w) and they took it without protest. Just gotta keep the signal clean. The 750 watt rating is a bit on the conservative side.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Do the biggest box you can, tuned to the mid/low 30s........


Kevin


----------



## dkdub (Nov 25, 2009)

I've found that my 12 gets a lil sloppy if I to go over 70ish hz much... 2.2 cubes tuned to 32 hz fed by 1k.. I'd say if you want it clean for rock, port to the high 30's low 40's and have a really strong midbass section from your front stage. Type R's aren't known for their SQ, and being a user myself, I would agree with it. IF you want loud, nothing beats them in the price range IMO.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

dkdub said:


> I've found that my 12 gets a lil sloppy if I to go over 70ish hz much... 2.2 cubes tuned to 32 hz fed by 1k.. I'd say if you want it clean for rock, port to the high 30's low 40's and have a really strong midbass section from your front stage. Type R's aren't known for their SQ, and being a user myself, I would agree with it. IF you want loud, nothing beats them in the price range IMO.


Did you mean 40hz? I hope lol. 70 is extremely high and i would not be surprised if the woofer began to unload in the 40hz range.



Kevin


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

This box going into a Tahoe/suburban?


Sub up, port back. Seriously, go as big as possible tuned to 32/33. You are down on power so the bigger, the better.


Kevin


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry for the thread jack but bang for the buck the Type R's are at the top? 
BTW my buddy had 4 15's in a Jeep Cherokee and it was insane!! Are you enjoying them yet or still sitting on them? Update...


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I draw you up a box btw, free of charge. Give me the word.


Kevin


----------

